# Mein Neuer Teich



## MadDog (9. Juni 2010)

Hurra, es ist endlich vollbracht. Zumindestens bis auf die Ränder und den Wasserfall der noch gebaut wird.

Zu meiner Person erst einmal: Ich heiße Frank, 48 Jahre alt, komme aus Dortmund und habe 1992 meinen ersten Teich angelegt. Dieser ist mir im Frühjahr dieses Jahres ausgelaufen aufgrund defekter Folie.
Nun stellte sich mir die Frage, was machen? Nur eine neue Folie einlegen oder den Teich breiter, länger und tiefer machen.
Dabei mußte ich folgende Probleme mit einbeziehen. Ein Fundament für eine Mauer zum Nachbarn und eine häßliche Betonmauer ca. 25 cm hoch vor der Terrasse.
Aufgrund der Lage des Teiches zwischen der Grenze zum Nachbarn und der Garage, wobei entlang der Garage ein Weg verläuft mit 70 cm breite. Auf dieser Seite ist das Höhenniveau auch am niedrigsten.
Da ich beim Anlegen des ersten Teichs einige Fehler gemacht habe, beschloß ich den Teich zu vergößern und auch tiefer zu machen.

Nun, vor gut 4 Wochen ging es los. Voller Elan wurde der erste Teich praktisch abgerissen. Alle Pflanzen rausfischen, die Uferzonen entwurzeln, den mittlerweile angesammelten Schlamm aus der Tiefzone rausschöpfen und schließlich die Folie entfernen.
Aufgrund der ganzen Verwurzelungen der Uferbepflanzung war dieses eine Heidenarbeit, da sich die Verwurzelungen im vorderen Bereich auf fast 6 m² belief.
Das ausheben des Teiches verlief wie es geplant war, nach gut 19 to. Lehm und Boden war der Teich so wie ich es mir vorgestellt hatte. Im vorderen Bereich eine Tiefe von 60 cm, im mittleren Bereich 1,00 m und im hinteren Bereich 1,80 m (von der Terrasse aus gesehen).
Um den Höhenunterschied auszugleichen habe ich zum Weg hin ein 30 cm breites Fundament gegossen und anschließend Bruchsteine hochgemauert. Die häßliche Terrassen-
mauer wurde dabei ebenfalls mit Bruchsteinen verkleidet.
Die Randzonen wurden mit 0,5 mm Folie ausgelegt, anschließend wurde Vlies 0,5 mm verlegt. Auf dem Boden wurde das Vlies doppelt verlegt. Anschließend habe ich die eigentliche PVC-Teichfolie 1,00 mm verlegt.
Die Teichfolie habe ich über die Mauern hinweg gelegt und nach Befüllung des Teiches mit Bruchsteinplatten abgedeckt.
Um die restliche Plane abzudecken habe ich Bastmatten verwendet, damit die Teichfolie nicht der Sonnenbestrahlung ausgesetzt ist.
In den Uferzonen wurden dann bepflanzt. Hierzu habe ich einmal Blumenkästen verwendet und zum anderen Teichpflanzkörbe. Im Flachwasserbereich befinden sich 2 Seerosen und im mittleren Bereich eine weitere große Seerose.
Als Filter läuft momentan ein OASE-Biotec 10 mit Skimmer. 
Hier plane ich noch eine Filteranlage Marke Eigenbau - die sich noch in Planung befindet.

Gestern habe ich Marimo-Moosbälle in den Teich gesetzt. Ferner will ich noch Lysimachnia einsetzen und __ Quellmoos Fontinalis.

Wenn ich soweit bin, werde ich neue Bilder reinsetzen.

Für Fragen und Anregungen bin ich Euch dankbar.

Viele Grüße an alle Teichfreunde

Frank


----------



## MadDog (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mein Neuer Teich*

Mmh, gibt mir zu denken,
keine Fragen oder Anregungen über meinen Teich. Sollte ich diesmal alles richtig gemacht haben?

Was mich noch interessieren würde, kann ich den Skimmer in der Teichmitte lassen, wo direkt daneben die große Seerose steht?

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Majaberlin (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mein Neuer Teich*

Irgendwie ist mir dein Beitrag durchgerutscht.
Das sieht schon sehr schön aus bis jetzt! Bei der Abdeckung mit der Kokosmatte wär ich mir nicht ganz sicher, ob das eine Dauerlösung ist. Ich hatte mal solche Pflanztaschen, die waren recht schnell verrottet, haben nicht sehr lange gehalten. Wie lange, das weiß ich allerdings nicht mehr, ist schon ein paar Jährchen her . Aber vielleicht hält das neue Material ja länger.
Aber einiges an Arbeit hast du ja noch vor dir. Ich bin auf jeden Fall gespannt, wie der Teich nachher ganz fertig aussieht!
(Mit dem Skimmer kann ich dir leider nicht helfen, wir hatten bisher noch keinen, aber solange die Seerosenblätter nicht eingezogen werden, sollte das wohl gehen).


----------



## axel (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mein Neuer Teich*

Hallo Frank

Die schweren Steine hät ich noch nicht auf die Folie gepackt, damit dieFolie sie sich erst mal setzen kann. Aber gut das Du die Folie noch nicht gekürzt hast .
Ob Bastmatten lange zur Folienabdeckung halten kann  ich nichts sagen .
Mal abwarten .Kannst ja mal über Deine  Erfahrungen damit berichten .
Wenns nicht funktioniert kannst Du ja immer noch gegen Ufermatte tauschen .
Für mich hast Du zuwenig Pflanzzone . Also von 0 - 30 cm .
Wasserpflanzen sind  wichtige Nährstoffverbraucher.
Kommen Fische in Deinen Teich ? Und welche ?
Denn Skimmer kannste ruhig neben der Seerose stehen lassen .
Nur Wasser sollte nicht ständig auf dieSeerosenblätter spritzen.

lg
axel


----------



## heiko-rech (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mein Neuer Teich*

Hallo,

irgendwie sieht das alles sehr nach Baustelle aus,
Wie stellst du dir selbst denn den fertigen Teich vor?

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Hexe_Mol (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mein Neuer Teich*

hallo frank 

zu deiner skimmer-technik-frage kann ich dir leider keine antwort geben, da ich weitgehend technikfreie naturteiche habe, aber mir ist auf bild 2 was aufgefallen......

sieht das nur so aus, oder liegen die steine direkt auf der folie auf bzw. die folie "klemmt" direkt zwischen 2 steinlagen?  ich glaube, da würde ich lieber noch vlies drunter und drüber legen, so dass die folie und die doch recht "kantigen" steine keinen direkten kontakt haben. bei der neuen folie jetzt ist das sicher kein problem, aber in einigen jahren, wenn die folie nicht mehr so geschmeidig und weich ist, könnte ich mir durchaus vorstellen, dass durch reibung nen schaden entstehen könnte. wenn du dann alles auseinander reissen musst, ist das ne heidenarbeit, während die verwendung von vlies jetzt nur wenig mehraufwand (und kosten) bedeuten würde. 

was hast du denn in den "unterwasserblumenkästen" für pflanzen drin? das ist auf den fotos leider nicht so richtig zu erkennen. und was hast du ingesamt alles an pflanzen geplant? die frage nach "fische oder keine fische" wurde ja schon gestellt


----------



## MadDog (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mein Neuer Teich*

Danke an Alle für eure Tips und Anregungen,

es sieht momentan leider noch nach Baustelle aus, da ich letzte Woche an der Hand operiert wurde. So kann ich momentan nicht weiter machen.

Unter der Teichfolie ist selbstverständlich Teichvlies. Das Vlies und die Folie habe ich über Mauer zur Garage drübergelegt und dann die große Steinplatten draufgelegt. Wenn sich die Folie soweit gesetzt hat, werde ich die Ränder abschneiden, so dass die Folie nicht mehr zu sehen ist.

Ich habe jetzt einige Fische in den Teich eingesetzt. Es handelt sich um ca. 15 Goldfische (7-12 cm) und ca. 25 Kois (7-10 cm). Welche Kois ich habe - weiß ich nicht. Die waren ein Geschenk.
Es könnten Ghost, silberne und Goldene Ginrin sein, außerdem orange/schwarze, gelb/grau ? - Fotos werde ich noch reinstellen.

An Pflanzen habe ich reingesetzt
( 1 große und 2 kleine Seerosen) 10 Moosbälle Marimo, Lysimanchia, __ Quellmoos Fontinalis, 
Sumpfschwertlilie, Sumpfvergißmeinicht, __ Wasserminze, großer __ Hahnenfuß, Filtersegge, Sumpfblutauge
Goldgilbweiderich, Sumpfbinse, __ Pfennigkraut, Zwergschilf, __ Spaltgriffel, div. __ Iris, __ Sumpfdotterblume
Gauklerblume gelb und blau, Weidenröschen, Sumpfkalla. Die Pflanzen sind alle in Blumenkästen, bzw. Pflanzkörbe gesetzt worden.

So, wie stelle ich mir meinen Teich vor. Die Ränder zum Nachbarn, werden mit der Bastmatte verkleidet und dann mit Bruchsteinen verdeckt. Ganz hinten möchte ich noch einen schönen Wasserfall bauen, sobald ich meine Hand wieder benutzen kann.

Morgen werde ich mal einige Bilder von den Fischen und den Pflanzen reinstellen.

Schöne Grüße aus Dortmund

Frank


----------



## animei (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mein Neuer Teich*



MadDog schrieb:


> Das Vlies und die Folie habe ich über Mauer zur Garage drübergelegt und dann die große Steinplatten draufgelegt. Wenn sich die Folie soweit gesetzt hat, werde ich die Ränder abschneiden, so dass die Folie nicht mehr zu sehen ist.
> 
> Ich habe jetzt einige Fische in den Teich eingesetzt.



Wie soll sich die Folie setzen, wenn die Steinplatten draufliegen?

Ich verstehe auch nicht, warum man in einen Teich, der weder fertig geschweige denn eingefahren ist, immer gleich Fische einsetzt.

Gruß
Anita


----------



## CoolNiro (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mein Neuer Teich*

Hallo Frank,

lies mal im Basiswissen alles über Nitritpeak,
dann kannst Du Deinen Fischen vielleicht noch
helfen...

Gruß
Andy


----------



## MadDog (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mein Neuer Teich*

Danke für Eure Kritiken und Anregungen,
CoolNiro, ich habe meine Wasserwerte überprüft und die sind wirklich TOP. Ich habe die Fische auch nicht sofort eingesetzt. Ich hatte den Teich halb befüllt, dann 1 Woche gewartet und den Teich dann 3/4 befüllt. Wieder eine Woche gewartet und dann komplett befüllt, bevor ich dann 2 Wochen später die Fische reingesetzt habe.
Ende letztet Woche wurde das Wasser grün und trübe. Nach dem beide Filter und UVC Klarer laufen, kann ich wieder bis auf 1,30 Tiefe sehen.
Animei, das mit den Fischen ging leider nicht anders, meine Nachbarn haben gesammelt und mir die Fische geschenkt. Die mußte ich also notgedrungen einsetzen.

Wünsche Euch noch eine schöne Woche

Gruß

Frank


----------



## CoolNiro (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mein Neuer Teich*

Gut, dann hast Du ja scheinbar
alles über Nitrit gelesen...

...viel Glück (für Deine Fische)


----------



## MadDog (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mein Neuer Teich*

Hallo an Alle,

ich habe noch ein paar Fotos gefunden, die während der Bauphase aufgenommen wurden. Da der Zugang zum Garten zu eng ist, mußte alles per Hand, bzw. Schubkarre über eine Strecke von 50 Meter zum Container befördert werden.


----------



## MadDog (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mein Neuer Teich*

Hier sind ein paar Fotos von meinen Fischen und von den Pflanzen, die bis jetzt blühen.
Auf dem letzten Foto ist meine neuste Errungenschaft, ein rotes Gras/__ Schilf. Als farblicher Kontrast finde ich es wunderbar, da ich Gräser, Schilf und Bambus sehr mag.

Ich hoffe Euch gefallen die Bilder.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Inken (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mein Neuer Teich*

Hallo Frank!

Das rote Gras gefällt mir sehr gut, ein echter Hingucker! 

Und auch die Gauklerblume und das Sumpfvergissmeinnicht sind schöne Farbtupfer! Aber pass auf, dass sie dir nicht davon rennen, das Vergissmeinnicht hat sich bei mir überall am Teich ausgesäht und die Gauklerblume finde ich inzwischen überall im Garten!


----------



## Buffo Buffo (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mein Neuer Teich*

Hallo Frank,
das rote Gras ist wirklich toll - wo hast du das denn her und gibt es da eine genaue Bezeichnung?
(auch haben will!!!)


----------



## Inken (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mein Neuer Teich*

Ja, das Pennisethum hat wirklich was! 
 Steht auf dem Steckschild, sonst hätt' ich's auch nicht gewusst... 

Aber leider scheint es nicht winterhart zu sein..


----------



## Buffo Buffo (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mein Neuer Teich*

Hallo Inken, 
och nee, nicht winterhart!
Dann ist es nichts für mich - schade!
(Pennisethum konnt ich nicht entziffern, danke!)


----------



## Majaberlin (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mein Neuer Teich*

Ich meine, das ist das rote Lampenputzergras und wird hier bei uns nur als einjährige Pflanze angeboten, d. h. sie übersteht den Winter nicht. Aber in Lücken gepflanzt, die Frühjahrsblüher hinterlassen, sieht das ganz toll aus.


----------



## Digicat (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mein Neuer Teich*

Servus

Eine Alternative zum Lampenputzergras


----------



## Moderlieschenking (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mein Neuer Teich*

Hallo an alle, 
ja das rote Gras wird wohl nicht winterhart sein,
ich suche auch schon seit ein paar Jahren nach einem roten Gras ist wirklich ein
Hingucker.
Heuer hab ich mir bei NG ein hoffentlich winterhartes Gras bestellt, aber es bekommt
erst im herbst die richtige Rotfärbung momentan sind nur die Blattspitzen rot,
es heißt "Imperata cylindrica Red Baron".
Aber ich glaube ich werde es im Herbst doch lieber ins Gewächshaus einschlagen.
LG Markus


----------



## MadDog (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mein Neuer Teich*

Das Gras ist also nicht winterhart.
Gekauft habe ich es bei Blumen Risse in Dortmund, Preis 8,99 €. Das Gras soll ca. 1,00 m hoch werden.
Ich werde es in einem Kübel setzen und über Winter einlagern.

Gruß 
Frank


----------



## locke05 (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mein Neuer Teich*



MadDog schrieb:


> Mmh, gibt mir zu denken,
> keine Fragen oder Anregungen über meinen Teich. Sollte ich diesmal alles richtig gemacht haben?
> 
> Was mich noch interessieren würde, kann ich den Skimmer in der Teichmitte lassen, wo direkt daneben die große Seerose steht?
> ...



Hey Frank,

bei der frage mit dem Skimmer, mußt du schauen wie bei dir am Teich die Windrichtung ist, da wo der Wind alles hintreibt sollte der Skimmer hin!
Sonst sieht der Teich richtig Gut aus, hast aber noch ne menge Arbeit vor dir. 
Bei der Filteranlage muß ich sagen wird die Biotec10 schnell an seine grenzen stoßen, ich hatte auch eine und mußte den Filter jedes Wochenende sauber machen. Habe mir vor zwei Jahren eine Filteranlage selber gebaut, mit 300 liter Regentonnen! Klappt Super, mein Teich steht den ganzen Tag in der Sonne und er ist klar, natürlich nur durch vorgeschalteten 55 Watt UVC Lampe!

Mfg  Maik


----------



## MadDog (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mein Neuer Teich*

Hallo Maik,

danke für deine Antwort.Das mit dem Skimmer habe ich mittlerweile schon selbst gemerkt und diesen umgesetzt.
Mein Teich ist klar bis auf den Grund 1,80 m, ich habe aber auch 2 Stück Biotec 10 am laufen.

Das ich noch sehr viel Arbeit mit dem Teich habe, weiß ich. Meiner Hand geht es besser und ich werde nächste Woche anfangen mit den Restarbeiten.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## MadDog (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mein Neuer Teich*

Hallo Teichfreunde,

wie versprochen, setzte ich ein paar Bilder rein von meinen Fischen.

Die sind jetzt knapp 4 Wochen in meinem Teich und sind noch Jungfische. Einige haben aber sichtlich schon ganz gut zugelegt.

Gruß Frank


----------



## MadDog (25. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Mein Neuer Teich*

Neues von meinem Teich!
Mein Projekt - Filterselbstbau- habe ich mal ganz ganz weit nach hinten zurückgestellt. Ideen hatte ich genug, aber mit der Umsetzung hat es dann gehapert. - Ich bin mal nur für das Grobe zuständig.
Ich habe mir von Kohaku67 einen IBC umgebaut als Patronenfilter gekauft.
Aufgrund der Abmessungen werde ich meinen Wasserfall nicht bauen, sondern einen Bachlauf anlegen. Dadurch bedingt mußte ich den Hügel für den Wasserfall wieder abtragen, diverse Bambus umsetzen und meine ganzen restlichen Bruchsteine umräumen um das Projekt zu starten.
Heute ging es los. Hügel ist abgetragen, Filter ist positioniert, Bambus ist umgesetzt.
Morgen geht es dann an die Restarbeiten, Bachlauf formen, Pflanzen einsetzen und was alles dazu gehört. Bilder folgen.

Gruß aus Dortmund

Frank


----------



## MadDog (15. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Mein Neuer Teich*

Die neuste Nachricht von meinem Teich.

De Bachlauf ist soweit fertig. Er muß jetzt nur noch bepflanzt werden. Der Bachlauf entspringt aus dem IBC. Vor dem IBC sind 2 Oase Filter als Vorfilter.
Der Bachlauf hat eine Länge von ca. 8 m, eine Breite zwischen 50 und 90 cm und eine Tiefe von ca. 40 cm.
Der Boden ist mit Kies 16-32 mm befüllt. Vor dem Teich habe ich eine Staustufe angelegt, damit im Winter noch Wasser im Bachlauf ist. Ob es gut geht werden wir sehen und auch ob die Pflanzen über den Winter kommen.

Ich hoffe der Bachlauf gefällt euch.  Wir weitere Anregungen und Kritiken, aber auch für Lob bin ich dankbar.


----------

